# Which comes first?



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

So which will come first, Our 6000th new member or Troy's next correspondence? One teaser post doesn't count either.

OK Troy like Tom said come out come out where ever you are!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 7, 2010)

The 6,000th member has to buy donuts for all of us!


----------



## Brian (Dec 7, 2010)

Boy I am glad I joined when I did. 6000 donuts is alot.... haha


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 7, 2010)

Donuts sound good right about now


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2010)

When I joined there was more SPAM than winemakers. (look when I came here)
Glad Wade took over....


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh back to the question.. I may hit 6,000 messages before Troy sends his "story"


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> When I joined there was more SPAM than winemakers. (look when I came here)
> Glad Wade took over....



will he buy us donuts?

Yes Wade is doing an awesome job!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> Oh back to the question.. I may hit 6,000 messages before Troy sends his "story"



I an hoping to exceed his number!


----------



## cpfan (Dec 7, 2010)

Is Troy the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2010)

If he's the chicken he'd be in a lot of trouble with all those cats he has.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2010)

Speaking of members, is there a feature here to look at all the members like most other forums. I know you mods can see them, but what about the rest of us?


----------



## Sirs (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah how can we tell how many members there are?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 7, 2010)

If you go to the main page you can see how many people are viewing a certain area.
For example, right now - *Beginners Wine Making Forum (14 Viewing) *


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Speaking of members, is there a feature here to look at all the members like most other forums. I know you mods can see them, but what about the rest of us?



To be honest with you Rich, I just tried and there is no way that I know of that I can look at all of the members without doing an individual look up of them and that defeats the purpose of what your talking about. I know on a few other forums you are able to.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2010)

It is probably an option that needs to be set at the server level. I find it handy to use it on other forums to narrow down a range of people I am looking for without remembering how to spell the name.


----------



## Arne (Dec 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> Oh back to the question.. I may hit 6,000 messages before Troy sends his "story"



Hmm, you think 6000 is sumthin, I gonna have 200 pretty soon. Whoo hoo. lol, Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 8, 2010)

grapeman said:


> It is probably an option that needs to be set at the server level. I find it handy to use it on other forums to narrow down a range of people I am looking for without remembering how to spell the name.



That is why I friended several of you folks. Now I don't have to find a thread you replied on to send a pm to. I would start to spell a name and miss a number or letter and come up empty, then it's off and searching I go.


----------



## jtstar (Dec 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> That is why I friended several of you folks. Now I don't have to find a thread you replied on to send a pm to. I would start to spell a name and miss a number or letter and come up empty, then it's off and searching I go.



djrockinsteve thats because you had one to many bottles to sample


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> The 6,000th member has to buy donuts for all of us!



What wine goes best with Krispy Kreme donuts?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

*Update*

60 more members needed to hit 6000
Tom needs 260 more posts to hit 6000
still no Troy!

I predict Tom will hit 6000 before the membership does. I'll exceed Troy's posts before he returns as a regular. Nikki will post again on here before Troy. Membership will hit 6000 before Christmas.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> 60 more members needed to hit 6000
> Tom needs 260 more posts to hit 6000
> still no Troy!
> 
> I predict Tom will hit 6000 before the membership does. I'll exceed Troy's posts before he returns as a regular. Nikki will post again on here before Troy. Membership will hit 6000 before Christmas.




*OK U R now Mr. MATH!!*


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> What wine goes best with Krispy Kreme donuts?


Is that glass falling off the table? 
QUICK! drink it...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> What wine goes best with Krispy Kreme donuts?



I would suggest:
1. Louis M Martini, Sonoma County Cabernet Sauvignon 2007
2. Arrowwood Cabrnet, Sauvignon 2006
3. Emiliana Eco Balance Cabernet Savignon 2009


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> 60 more members needed to hit 6000
> Tom needs 260 more posts to hit 6000
> still no Troy!
> 
> I predict Tom will hit 6000 before the membership does. I'll exceed Troy's posts before he returns as a regular. Nikki will post again on here before Troy. Membership will hit 6000 before Christmas.



HAHHAHA!!! and I did to LOL!!!!!  Ive missed yall!


----------

